# Recipes for the Progress Hybrid



## rideau (Nov 19, 2012)

SOUP:  Late Autumn Garden Soup I:  LEEK BROCCOLI CELERIAC

Clean and cut 1 cup leek. 
1 1/2 cups broccoli, cut into about 1 inch pieces
1/2 large celeriac, peeled & sliced thin and narrow (can substitute 4 stalks celery)
few small sweet peppers (or 1/2 large sweet bell pepper)

If you are vegetarian, and use boiling water below instead of stock,add: 
                     1 carrot, finely sliced, 1 new potato with skin, finely chopped;
                     Can also add, if you have any left:  1/2 c summer squash, 1/2 c kohlrabi diced
                     Can also add 1 small sweet onion (small, don't want to overpower the leeks)

On central element, Stir-fry all in large diameter heavy non-stick or cast pan, using 1-2 T oil or butter,  til vegetables would be ready for eating as stir fry.  I use a wooden spoon for this purpose.

Make (or heat)* and add 4 c chicken stock/buillion (Better than Buillion, or Kitchen Basics work fine...haven't used but am told Pacific (something) is good also);

 or, if you are vegetarian, add 4 c.boiling water*, if you added extra vegetables above;
 if you did not add extra vegetables above, add 4 c. vegetable stock. 

Add 1 T fresh parsley, 1/8 tsp tumeric (optional).

If you used vegetarian recipe with extra vegetables rather than stock, add pinch cayenne pepper, and grind black pepper to taste;

Cook to boiling.

Blend with stick blender to desired consistency.

Serve hot, in soup bowls warmed on stove.

My suggestion:  Try it as above first.  It really does not need milk product.  For a slightly heartier soup on a cold day, or for calcium: 

Cream variation:  Use 3 1/2 cups stock or water instead of four; after soup boils, stick blend, cut to simmer (place on highest element or one of the soapstone tops, depending on how hot your stove is) and add 1/2 cup either skim, 1%, 2%, whole milk, or light or heavy cream depending on your preference.  Heat the soup to a simmer.  Serve hot. 

*You can heat the water or stock on the stove on the left element before adding, or add cold and simply heat the soup a bit longer to boiling.

This makes a great meal on a cold autumn day, especially if served with crackers and Cabot 3 year cheddar. 


Next up:  Autumn Soup II:  CARROT LEEK
               Autumn Soup III: FALL VEGETABLE
               CHICKEN CASSEROLE

Which do you want next?


----------



## Waulie (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice Rideau.  Chicken casserole sounds good!


----------



## Huntindog1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is this a cooking Forum , had to ask it.


----------



## rideau (Nov 20, 2012)

Chicken Casserole

(Note:  Recipe is doubled because it makes a great second meal, is easy to reheat (Just add a bit of milk if eating on rice or noodles, or plain;  do not add milk if eating on bread/toast))

Ingredients:

2 cooked chicken breasts, cut into smaller pieces (can substitute several cups of turkey)
1 lb. broccoli or asparagus (have also used brussel sprouts) (usually use broccoli)
1 lb frozen niblets corn or frozen peas
1 large or  2 -10 oz cans Campbells Cream of chicken soup
2T +/- mayonnaise
2T + orange juice or lemon juice
soup can/s full of milk (whichever cans you use, use same amount of milk
parmesan cheese
bread crumbs

Dutch oven, enameled cast iron casserole or large pot, or heavy roasting pan

Steam broccoli or asparagus 2-3 minutes; spread on bottom of 1/2 of cookpan;
Spread frozen peas or corn on bottom of other half of cookpan.
Spread cooked, cut up meat evenly over vegetables.
Combine soup, milk, mayonnaise and about 1/4 c. parmesan cheese in mixing bowl and mix well.  Add bread crumbs to thicken until about 1/2 way between runny and not at all runny;  spread evenly over meat, to cover entire top of casserole ; fine to have the sauce run down into the casserole, as long as all the food is covered.  If you don't think you have enough sauce, you can add a bit more milk and cheese/crumbs/OJ as needed to make the quantity of sauce you need. 
Sprinkle cheese lightly over entire casserole, to just lightly cover entire surface.
Sprinkle bread crumbs over cheese layer, to lightly cover entire surface. 

Cover with heavy pot cover; 

Cook on cooktop until boiling well at edges.  Which element to use depends on your stove top temp.  If the stove is really hot, I just cook on the soapstone (soapstone 350 degrees or better).  Otherwise, cook on cast surface, likely coolest element unless the stove is cruising along at a really low cat burn....you want an element that isn't over 400, aim for 350 to cook slowly.  You are trying to make the pan an oven.....

Casserole should be cooked in about 1/2 hour. 

Cook rice alongside on a slightly hotter element.  I use 2 c liquid for 1 c rice.  Mix red, white, brown and wild rice, and cook for 20-30 minutes, until all the water is absorbed. You can use any combination of rice you like.  For children who prefer white rice, this casserole is a good way to get some other rice eaten...  Depending on how you like your rice, can cook covered (moister rice) or uncovered.  Can use straight water, chicken broth, or can add the water that the broccoli was steamed over , can add tumeric to water, so long as ratio of water to rice is about 2:1. 

Serve hot, casserole over rice. 

Casserole is also great served alone, with crusty homebaked bread on the side.

Casserole is delicious spread thickly on a good bread and broiled for a few minutes, as leftovers.  Can also toast your bread on the cooktop, then spread casserole thickly on bread and reheat in a covered heavy cookpan, or wrapped loosly in foil, foil placed on cooktop.  Use coolest element, or soapstone top,  if using foil. 

Also delicious reheated the second day with a bit of milk and served on reheated rice, pasta or noodles, or plain. 

It's really nice on a cold day.

Adjust recipe in the future to use whichever vegetables you like.  Can try any vegetables.  Could try an autumn vegetable blend.  I think I'll try that:  cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, potatoes, celeric or celery, stir-fryed then spread in the bottom o the casserole; maybe served without the rice.  Have an idea I am going to try.  Will post it if it works.

This recipe has been spread far and wide.  Have yet to meet anyone, young or old, who doesn't love it when prepared with a vegetable he/she likes.  Have never had anyone not like it with broccoli, including young children.


----------



## Machria (Dec 24, 2012)

Chili' on the PH stove, simple and easy, anyone can do it. And it is DELICIOUS!

There are many Chili recipes, almost ALL of them are good. But I make a Chili my own way, and I love how it comes out. I made it today on my new PH which is now only 48 hours old! So here ya go, enjoy!

*Ingredients:*
- 2 lbs of Chop Meat OR any steak finely chopped up (today I used 1.5lb's of chop meat, and 1 Rib eye steak)
- 1/2 package of Pork Fat Back ("Salt Pork) chopped into 1/4" chunks
- 3 15.5oz cans of Black Beans (or kidney beans, or any other beans!, but I like black beans in this the best)
- 1 15.5 oz can of Corn
- 1 28oz of Peeled Tomatoes, chop up the tomatoes before adding (can use same amount of chopped tomatoes or sauce)
- 1 large Onion, finely chopped
- 1 fresh Jalapeno Pepper finely chopped (2 if you like it hot)
- 1 green Bell Pepper (or any other green pepper) chopped (I did not have one today, did without it)
- 1 head of fresh brocoli, finely chopped
- a few cloves of mined Garlic, or sprinkle of Garlic Powder
- 1 or 2 table spoons of Cumin power
- 3 table spoons of Chili powder
- 1 teaspoon of Turmeric powder
- 1 table spoon of Crushed Red Pepper (pizza type pepper)
- 1 table spoon of Sugar
- couple shakes of some Liquid Smoke (or any other smoke flavoring) to your liking, I use alot
- 1 or 2 cups of DARK BEER. I like a good Oatmeal Stout, but any Stout will do. In a pinch, go ahead and add 1/2 a, dare I say it, a Budweiser. There, I said it! But please don't do it! Use REAL beer!!  Oh, and make sure you taste plenty of the beer first, and after to ensure quality!

*Toppings/sides:*
- Sour Cream
- One finely Chopped Onion (Vidalia if you have one!)
- 1 or 2 cups of shredded cheese (cheddar, Mexican mix, whatever you like!)
- a Baguette or Italian Bread as a side
- 1 frozen beer mug
- a jug of Oatmeal Stout

*Directions:*
In a large ceramic or cast iron pot with a cover (I used my electric crockpot insert), add the chop meat, pork fat back and chopped onion and place covered on the center burner of the Progress Hybrid with a light to medium fire going. 3 medium splits cooked the entire meal with plenty to spare. Let meat slightly brown, and onions glaze,stirring occasionally until done (about 15 minutes: I put mine on stove and got rest of ingrediants together.... and the meat was browned. Now stoke the fire and turn up the heat a bit. Add the rest of the ingredients to the pot, mix well and cover. Stir the pot about every hour, ensure you stir up from the bottom well. After 6 or 7 hours, remove from the stove and serve. You can't leave it on too long, it just keeps getting better, so no worries, finish stacking that cord if you want, it will be fine when your ready.

*To Serve:*
Fill a large bowl with Chili. First sprinkle on some shredded cheese so it starts to melt a bit, then add a dollop of sour cream and sprinkle some fresh chopped onion on top. Garnish with a rip of some fresh artesian bread, I used some rustic roasted garlic bread today. Lastly, remove your frozen mug from the freezer, and poor another mug of fresh Oatmeal Stout, Enjoy!


----------



## HotCoals (Dec 24, 2012)

Great..now I'm hungry at 1 in the morning!


----------



## Machria (Dec 24, 2012)

HotCoals said:


> Great..now I'm hungry at 1 in the morning!


 
Sorry, your out of luck!  You can only cook this on a PH!


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks great Machria,,,,looks like your your right at home cooking with your Progress stove. Woodstock builds some first class stoves as you are getting to see first hand... I think they're worth every penny!


----------



## greenbrierwv (Dec 24, 2012)

i want chili at 830am, and good beer too.  is that a bad sign?  I also cook on my PH pretty regularly, everything from a pot of beans, boiling pasta for whatever, long slow cooking stews, chili, and stir frying vegetables etc.  Its as functional as my range top, only more fun.  Im also glad i got the long leg version, makes for a nice height for cooking.


----------



## chipsoflyin (Dec 24, 2012)

now look what you made me do


----------



## Todd 2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Them pics make me hungry ! Im still to afraid to mess up the newness of it cooking on it  That will pass in time though.


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2012)

chipsoflyin said:


> now look what you made me do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to admit,,, I think that was a clever idea from Woodstock, allowing for a cook top and yet to retain the stones as well,,, sort of a hidden cook stove


----------



## chipsoflyin (Dec 24, 2012)

Them Woodstock boys are some smart dudes, having the three different temperature burners works great.


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2012)

chipsoflyin said:


> Them Woodstock boys are some smart dudes, having the three different temperature burners works great.


I got to see the first plates before they went out when I was over there picking out a Fireview . They are very meticulous with the fit of everything as well..I saw that first hand with the stone fit on the top..


----------



## Machria (Dec 25, 2012)

Todd 2 said:


> Them pics make me hungry ! Im still to afraid to mess up the newness of it cooking on it  That will pass in time though.



Common man!  (As in ESPN style).  Mine was only a day old when it prod cued it's first meal!  Get cookin!


----------



## Machria (Dec 25, 2012)

charly said:


> , sort of a hidden cook stove


 
Not sort of, it IS a hidden cook top!


----------



## Machria (Dec 25, 2012)

chipsoflyin said:


> Them Woodstock boys are some smart dudes, having the three different temperature burners works great.



Speaking of temperatures, what temps are you guys seeing on your burners?   

Somebody said they boil pasta, how long to boil water?...


----------



## chipsoflyin (Dec 25, 2012)

Anywhere from 400-600 depending on where we are in the burn cycle.


----------



## Machria (Dec 25, 2012)

greenbrierwv said:


> i want chili at 830am, and good beer too. is that a bad sign?


 
Did somebody say something about breakfast Chili?

Warm up a bowl of leftover Chili on the Med burner, while frying a quick egg or two on the high burner and toasting a few slices of bread on the low burner. Just plop the egg right on top of the chile and garnis with some toasted bread. Serve with a hot cup of coffee, which of course can be perked on the PH as well. I need to get a good coffee perker for the PH.


----------



## chipsoflyin (Dec 27, 2012)

That looks like some home baked, artisan bread there.


----------



## Machria (Dec 27, 2012)

rideau said:


> SOUP: Late Autumn Garden Soup I: LEEK BROCCOLI CELERIAC


 
Wow, that sounds delicious  I'll try this in the next few days, thanks.



rideau said:


> Blend with stick blender to desired consistency.


 
What is a "stick blender"?  Never herd that term before? 

[/quote]

I make a great "Blackened Brussel Sprout Soup", I'll post that one soon....  that is one of my favorite soups.  That, and what I call a 100 year seafood soup I make.


----------



## rideau (Dec 27, 2012)

Stick blender is a great simple littke kitchen tool.  Hand held, stick shaped, about a foot long///kitchenaid makes a good one, Cuisanart's is OK but not adjustable or as powerful.  The unit plugs in, top separates from bottom for cleaning bottom.  At the bottom of the unit is a shielded cutting arm that rotates quickly and chops up food.  Blade is like a food processor blade.  Easier to use and clean...as long as your pot/bowl/dish/meauring cup is deep enough to let the food to be blended cover the blending part, there is no splatter.  If I have just a small amount to blend, I angle the container to get the food deeper in a corner, and, if necessary, pulse the thing.  You dial the cutting speed you want, then press the button to turn it on.  Lousy description, but a great, small, easy to store, inexpensive tool that I would not be without.  Use it evey day.


----------



## Machria (Dec 27, 2012)

rideau said:


> Stick blender is a great simple littke kitchen tool. Hand held, stick shaped, about a foot long///kitchenaid makes a good one, Cuisanart's is OK but not adjustable or as powerful. The unit plugs in, top separates from bottom for cleaning bottom. At the bottom of the unit is a shielded cutting arm that rotates quickly and chops up food. Blade is like a food processor blade. Easier to use and clean...as long as your pot/bowl/dish/meauring cup is deep enough to let the food to be blended cover the blending part, there is no splatter. If I have just a small amount to blend, I angle the container to get the food deeper in a corner, and, if necessary, pulse the thing. You dial the cutting speed you want, then press the button to turn it on. Lousy description, but a great, small, easy to store, inexpensive tool that I would not be without. Use it evey day.


 
Gotcha, familiar with them, just never herd it termed a stick blender I guess.  I just use my blender for that sort of thing.


----------



## Machria (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, PH Pizza next up!  Got a cast iron "pizza stone" that fit's inside, got a pizza shovel that fits thru door perfectly.  PH Pizza will happen shortly, and I'll post pics and recipe.

What else are we makin?   Need more recipes!


----------



## Machria (Jan 23, 2013)

Gentleman, I present the first test firing of Progress Hybrid Soapstone Pizza! Be CAREFULL trying this, the griddle gets VERY hot in there, I used a stove glove, with a silicone pot holder (both togehter) to remove the griddle when done, and the heat was still burning my hands and had to put the griddle down in a hurry! I'm going to work on this and perfect it, and have a cast iron "stand" made I can slip into the stove that the griddle will sit on, instead of it sitting on the hot coals directly.

1. Get yourself the the Lodges cast iron reversable Griddle (it measure 16 /12" long x 9 1/2" wide). I bought it on Amazon.
2. Get yourself a small size pizza Peel (shovel) that fits thru the PH door. (I forget exact measurements?) I got mine at a local Restuarant supply store.
3. Either make your own pizza dogh, or pick one up for $2 at the local Pizza shop.
4. Prepare a SMALL fire a few hours in advance, so it is burned down to just hot coals when you are ready to cook.
5. Prepare your toppings, whatever you like, I suggest the following:

Fresh Mozzarella cheese, cut to about 1/2" cubes (pre-shredded in bags at store work ok as well)
Fresh Spinach leaves, chop roughly, not too small (about 2" pieces is fine)
Dice and/or slice some fresh Garlic, the more the better! I used 6 or 7 cloves
Dice 1 cup of Sweet Onion
Slice 6 or 7 medium sized Mushrooms. I used regular shrooms this time, but Portabello work the best!
1/4 cup of shredded Asiago cheese (THIS is the trick to good pizza!)
Sliced Black Olives (I did not have any this time).
2 cups of tomato sauce seasoned/cooked to your liking (Pizza sauce from a jar works fine!)
6. Heavily flour wooden cutting board or your counter top, and spread out pizza doug to no more than 8 or 9" wide, x 15" long max.
7. Spread tomato sauce around on dough to your liking.
8. Cover sauce with Spinage liberally, pile it a few inches high! It will cook down to nothing, don't worry.
9. Add the rest of the toppings, and then top with the Mozzeralla cheese.
10. Lastly, spring some Asiago around on top, this adds a delicious flabor to the pizza.

When you having nothing but an inch or 2 of red hot coals in the firebox, open the bypass (since you will be opening and closing the door, AND to keep the cooking grease/smoke.... off the cat. Lower the air all the way down. Now open the door and slide in the griddle flat side up, let it sit on the hot coals at the far end, and let the close end rest on the ledge just inside the door. Close the door and wait about 5 or 10 mintes for the griddle to heat up. Now load the pizza onto the Pizza peel which should be well covered in flour to keep the dough sliding easily on it. Open the door, and slide the peel onto the griddle and let the pizza slid off with some light jiggling of the peel. Close the door. Don't go to far away, cause the pizza will be ready in about 3 to 5 minutes, tops!

When it looks ready, open the door and shovel it out, and ENJOY! Delicious, wood fired and smoke flavored pizza! just anothe way your wood can "heat you". Don't forget a nice dark beer to go with it. Enjoy!!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay... I'm inspired.  Time to copy.


----------



## rideau (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not putting any metal in the stove for cooking purposes.  That 9-10 inch wide door is just too narrow, IMHO, for it to be safe to be taking 500+ degree metal out of there.  And I don't think a stand will help you.  it'll just be another hot and cumbersome thing you have to get in and out of a small door.  And I don't think it will keep the griddle cooler.  Cast iron in that stove is going to get hot, whether it is directly on the coals or on a stand. 


If the Woodstock stoves had big doors, like most stoves seem to, then I'd feel differently.  I just think it's an accident waiting to happen when done in the woodstock stoves. 

I'm waiting for Woodstock to make me an oven for the top of my stove.....Meanwhile, I cook my pizza on top of the stove in improvised oven. 

Only food that goes in my oven is occasional potato.  But they actually taste better (unbelievably yummy, like candy) when wrapped in foil and placed right on the soapstone, and covered on all sides by soapstone.


----------



## Machria (Jan 23, 2013)

The purpose of the stand is not to make the iron cooler, it's just to keep it flat and make it much easier to get it out of the door.  Instead of having to reach down and pick up from base of stove....  Just reach straight in and grab it.  The stand will be less wide than the door, so it just pulls straight out, no biggie.  Just make sure your wearing BOTH stove gloves in case you need both hands to grab the griddle which does have some weight to it, and have clear place to put it down on the hearth stones...  I also used a few silicone pot holders on the tile to separate the hot griddle from sitting directly on the stone while it cools.

The stand will look like this but made of wrought iron  steel:


----------



## rideau (Feb 2, 2013)

I decided to try cooking potatoes in my large dutch oven today.  It's a really old McClary No. 9 Drip Top Dutch Oven, with a nice swing handle.  Chose some All-Blue, Mountain Rose, Purple Majesty and Canela potatoes from my last crop, wrapped them in heavy duty foil (which I had previously steamed winter squash in ), put them in the dutch oven, put top on, and placed on the center burner.  About an hour later the potatoes started to smell really good.  Took the pot off, opened the foil, and we had a feast.  Beautifully cooked, nice and moist, didn't require any condiments.  Used a bit of pepper on the Canela.  The others have plenty of good flavor on their own.  Nice, easy way to cook the potatoes, and no clean up at all....


----------



## Machria (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice!  I've been cooking baked potatoes IN the stove, they cook quick, and are delicious!   Just scrub a big Idaho, while still wet salt the hell out of it, then wrap in foil twice.  Drop in the corner near the door, 30-45 minutes later you have a crispy skinned baked potato.  I eat them whole, skin and all, deeeeee-lish!


----------



## Machria (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, here's my next entry. I just made this one up, and it was DELICIOUS! Enjoy gentleman.

*Wood Fired Tandori Asparagas Chicken over Sweet Wild Rice*

*Ingredients:*
- Olive Oil
- 1 Medium to large chopped Sweet Onion (Vidalia)
- 6 or 7 cloves of chopped Garlic
- 1 bunch of Asparagus, chopped to 1” long piecs
- 1 or 2 cups Shitake Mushrooms
- 5 or 6 tablespoons of Tandoori spice (a mix of Curry, Coriander, Cinnamon, Pepper, Onion powder, Nutmeg, Celery, Clove, Garlic, Lemon, Bay, Fenugreek, Salt)
- 2 lbs of Chicken, cut to 1” bite size pieces (today I used boneless thighs, you can use any boneless chicken)
- 1 ½ cups of Chicken stock. (can substitute with water and chicken bullions)
- 1 cup Sour cream

*Fixings:*
- Quality Wild Rice (Black or Purple sweet rice)
- Naan bread (Indian type flat bread)


*Instructions:*
In large slow cooker pot (cast iron or pottery) pour enough Olive Oil to cover bottom of pot. Add chopped onion, asparagus, garlic, shitake mushrooms and ½ of the Tandoori powder and cover pot. Let heat up and start to caramelize in pot, about 10 to 20 minutes depending on how hot stove is. Now add the rest of the ingredients, and stir well. Cover pot and leave on center burner (high heat) for about 4 hours stirring occasionally. Remove from heat, and stir in sour cream until mixed. 

About ½ hour prior to ready, make rice. I prefer some kind of wild dark rice (Wild Sweet Purple Rice) or similar available at your local oriental supply house. Serve hot Chicken Tandoori stew over fresh wild rice with a tear of warm roasted Naan bread. This is a super healthy dish that tastes fantastic. Enjoy!


Veggies cooked:




All ingredients added:




All cooked up after 4 hours, ready to add sour cream:




Sour cream added and stirred in:



Serving suggestion:


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2013)

What no ghee? j/k


----------



## Machria (Feb 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> What no ghee? j/k


 
LOL!   I had to google that one.  Nope, can't say there was any Ghee involved!


----------

